
Ask HN: What services do you use alongside GitHub to get “Atlassian” features? - qrco
Atlassian has a pretty convenient offering. With a single service you can get:<p>- Version Control (Bitbucket)<p>- Issue Tracking (Jira)<p>- Team Chat (HipChat)<p>- Wiki (Confluence)<p>- CI&#x2F;CD (Bitbucket Pipeline)<p>- and soon Project Management (Trello).<p>To construct a similar set of services but centered around GitHub, what would&#x2F;do you use? Any services for features not listed above?
======
kannonboy
Possibly not quite what you were after, but JIRA integrates _almost_ as well
with GitHub/GitHub:Enterprise as it does with Bitbucket/Bitbucket Server.

With GitHub + JIRA you get:

\- associated branches, commits, and pull requests displayed on the JIRA issue
view

\- the ability to search for issues based on whether they have branches,
commits, or pull requests associated with them

\- the "Release Hub", which tracks issues that have outstanding pull requests,
or have code but no pull request

\- automatic issue transitions, which transition JIRA issue status based on
repository events

It's flexible, but the usual automatic issue transition workflow is:

 _branch created_ : issue -> "In Progress"

 _pull request created_ : issue -> "In Review"

 _pull request merged_ : issue -> "Done"

Which works just as well with GitHub as it does with Bitbucket.

The main thing that Bitbucket + JIRA's integration adds is backlinks from
Bitbucket to JIRA. Plus the ability to create branches in your Bitbucket
repositories directly from JIRA.

If you're dead set on GitHub over Bitbucket, the best way to get "Atlassian"
features is to adopt the Atlassian suite and replace GitHub with Bitbucket.

Disclosure: I worked on JIRA's DVCS integration.

edit: fixed formating

------
andymurd
We're almost 100% Atlassian at my $WORK (as OP's original list but Jenkins for
CI/CD). For my side projects, I don't need anywhere near as much team
communication, so free services work for me:

\- Version Control (Bitbucket)

\- Issue Tracking (Trello)

\- Team Chat (Slack)

\- Wiki (None, but I'd love to hear recommendations for free, private wikis)

\- CI/CD (Wercker.com)

------
beamatronic
Anecdotally, JIRA and Confluence are a common pairing, along with Crowd for
authentication. More recently I've seen HipChat come into the mix. But the
others, I have not worked with.

Confluence has a really neat feature that I think is not very well known. You
can add a database driver such as a JDBC driver and you can set up a data
source with an alias.

Then inside Confluence's markup language, you can do SQL and get back a table,
without any coding. But the really cool thing is that you can wrap that with
JFreeChart and do any charts or graphs that you want. I've never seen an
easier way to make a dashboard out of SQL. I suspect it interfaces with NoSQL
as well but have not played with it.

------
JamesVI
Currently using

\- Version Control (GitHub) \- Issue Tracking (YouTrack) \- Team Chat (Slack)
\- Wiki (Stopped using) \- CI/CD (Jenkins) \- Project Management (Aha.io) \-
Documentation/what we used to use wiki for (Google Docs, markdown in the repo)

Was previously at startups and companies that were all atlassian.

------
RossBencina
With the possible exception of Team Chat, Assembla has offered those features
for a while now, and has recently added GitHub integration.

One question: Jira has a Kanban/Card-wall view. How do you see Trello "Project
Management" as being different from that?

------
hackerboos
Gitlab & Mattermost get me all of those in a single product.

